# Best Custom Pot Call or Box Call



## Jacob Stuckey (May 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some excellent custom Box calls and Pot calls! Who Makes the BEST? Price is not an issue! I'm stocking up with multiply calls so I want educate a bird!


----------



## buckbuster01 (May 6, 2010)

*Pot call*

Tim from rutnstrut on this forum!!! I just got one from him and it is the best sounding call I have ever heard. They are awesome and he is a great guy also!!! I'm going to post some pic's of mine shortly.


----------



## gobblingghost (May 7, 2010)

everyone's ear is different. I would go to the national convention and play every call there and see what "I" like.  Everyone plays call different and gets different sounds out of the call. to me strikers make more a difference than anything else.


----------



## SCPO (May 7, 2010)

box call, Scott's Cutter


----------



## returntoarchery (May 7, 2010)

I agree that best pot or box is in the ear of the beholder. I haven't run some of the other top custom call makers copper pots. But the custom 3-1/4" high pitched copper pot Tim of Rut N Strut made for my at my request is a home run turkey killer for sure.


----------



## 4bes (May 7, 2010)

*A Suggestion*

As a suggestion get a box call and a slate call from everyone in Georgia and once you get addicted to collecting calls pick up a few trumpets and scratch boxes.  
For Box Calls I'd start with Jack Scott, then Olin Humphries, Don Chauncey (if you can, he passed on a couple years ago), Dad, and the list goes on for great box call makers.  For pots, Lon Tice, Redbeard, Vaughan, Mills, and on and on again for great turkey call craftsmen.  If I failed to name someone then please forgive me. 
There is a tread on this website that allows people to advertise and is where I would start if I were you. 
Might I also suggest that you meet these call makers in person and spend some time with them.  Jack Scott enjoys showing you his craft and once you establish the personal connection to the call it will make the call even more special.  It has for me.


----------



## jason bales (May 7, 2010)

good luck with that, I asked the same question and finally gave up on finding the best. The best one for you could be the worst one for me. I decided I want one of each call RutnStrut makes, then I will go from there.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 7, 2010)

You ask, "Who makes the BEST?". You will find the 'Pot of gold at the end of the Rainbow', before you find the best made call. The "BEST" is the one that sounds 'BEST' TO YOU.

              BOB


----------



## ryanwhit (May 7, 2010)

I would start with the man who posted right above me.

I have not played every custom box call, but I've played several.  His is the standard that I hold all others to, and I have not found one i like more.

My next look would be to Mr Jack...His cutters are nice - a different design and a unique call.  IMO, though, you need to play Mr Jack's calls before you buy one.  For me, I had to run several before I found one that I really liked...it was just the way I ran the call.  I suppose it's different for everyone.

Most importantly, have fun!!  And find one (or many) that YOU like!


----------



## fountain (May 7, 2010)

rut n strut for both for me.  tim makes the best pot call on the market an d the short cedar box is awesome!


----------



## coastalredneck (May 7, 2010)

rj hewitt in adel makes a killer...2 of em for $50.00 they are worth more than that i promise.


----------



## Nitro (May 7, 2010)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> You ask, "Who makes the BEST?". You will find the 'Pot of gold at the end of the Rainbow', before you find the best made call. The "BEST" is the one that sounds 'BEST' TO YOU.
> 
> BOB


Mr. Bob , 

I want one that sounds the best to Ol' Mossy head...........

I have some photos to send you....... Thanks for the great Paddle call.........


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (May 7, 2010)

OK Thanks you guys so much and yes I have started collecting them and it is VERY addictive!


----------



## coastalredneck (May 8, 2010)

Jacob Stuckey said:


> OK Thanks you guys so much and yes I have started collecting them and it is VERY addictive!



if you have started collecting (im not a collectore myself) get one of rj hewitts two sides. he used to live in ludowici ga...and i found him recently in adel..this man makes a great sounding box that is not very expensive....so get one and ask yourself why does he not charge much for a true fool-proof Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I just got two from him and they aint no joke.. ill pm you with the number if interested


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (May 10, 2010)

TOM TEASERS! Best slate call ive ever used. You can choose from diffrent custom turned strikers too. Give Tommy Walton a call, 1888 342 6013. Or go to tomteasers.com


----------

